# "moving On Up" Has Been Accomplished



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Well we did the PDI today on our new trailer. I was able to get a deal on the new trailer and my old trailer as a trade.
The PDI went OK but we were really disappointed in the dinette table. The table was very unstable and rocked from side to side.
The dealer assured us that the problem was in the base of the table and just needed to be fastened down better. 
My question to others who have this type of pedestal table is how stable is it? 
Other than that problem everything else checked out and we were allowed to store our trailer with the dealer until the weather breaks and we can get our trailer to the dealer and take our things out of one and transfer to the other.
The trailer was inside and it's amazing how much bigger it is when it's by itself and not beside other trailers.
To be on the safe side I'm going to upgrade my truck hitch to a class V and use it with my current Equil-i-zer hitch which should be all the upgrades I need to be safe.
If anyone else has comments please feel free to add for my education and enlightenment.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS









I WAS ALSO AMAZED AT HOW BIG THE CAMPER LOOKS WHEN IT IS BY ITSELF AND AWAY FROM THE REST OF THE CAMPERS. ITS LIKE IT GREW 3 SIZES.

HOPEFULLY THEY CAN GET YOUR TABLE FIXED BETTER

KORY


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new,er, bigger camper!

Remember the old Alka Seltzer commercials?
"I can't believe I _towed_ the whole thing"


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new big beautiful 32bhds









Nice upgrade! Enjoy!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

congrats on the new Outback....that is one sweet trailer!!!

I remember a lot of peole having issues with the table and after removing the factory screws and using screws that are up to the job, they fixed the problem. Not sure why Keystone insists on saving 3 cents on these screws only to give there customers grief.

Anyone from Keystone reading this?? Hello....McFly!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That beast is huge. I can't believe how much bigger the double super slides make it compared to my other Outback. I still need to take it for a test tow to see what gear or tire changes I might have to make. One thing to check is the screws holding down the sofas I had one that was to long and went thru the floor I put a shorter one in to prevent damage to the rug and seals. I had already replaced that Gm hitch with a Putnam XDR and plan on using my trusty Equal-I-Zer that is now setup on Outback #3.

I CAN"T WAIT TILL SPRING









John


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Big time Congratulations!
Chabbie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

i'M a little confused -- if the trailer is stored at the dealer -- why don't they fix the table screw themselves??? Why tell YOU that YOU need to tighten them???


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Ghosty: They did an "I owe" list and this is one of the things that they will be addressing. I just found it strange that the table seemed so "unstable". The dealer agreed and said that they would make sure that the base of the pedestals was screwed down "tight".
They were very willing to address the issue but they weren't willing to take out the dinette and put in a table and chairs.









Thanks, Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent Congratulations! We've been eyeing one of those as well!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Mtn.Mike said:


> Well we did the PDI today on our new trailer. I was able to get a deal on the new trailer and my old trailer as a trade.
> The PDI went OK but we were really disappointed in the dinette table. The table was very unstable and rocked from side to side.
> The dealer assured us that the problem was in the base of the table and just needed to be fastened down better.
> My question to others who have this type of pedestal table is how stable is it?
> ...


Hi Mike,

Congratulations on the new trailer. Your going to love it.
We had the same problem with our 32BHDS. The table base was only half screwed down. The dealer replaced all of the screws and the table is fine now.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Jeannie. That makes me feel better to know that someone else had the problem and it was solved. Now if you can tell me how to keep items on the shelves in the bathroom while we are going down the road I will be a "happy camper".

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Mtn.Mike said:


> Thanks Jeannie. That makes me feel better to know that someone else had the problem and it was solved. Now if you can tell me how to keep items on the shelves in the bathroom while we are going down the road I will be a "happy camper".
> 
> Thanks, Mike


To keep things in place in many cabinets and fridge, we use cabinet bars they go in during pack up and keep everything in place. Congrats on the monster TT.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mtn.Mike said:


> Thanks Jeannie. That makes me feel better to know that someone else had the problem and it was solved. Now if you can tell me how to keep items on the shelves in the bathroom while we are going down the road I will be a "happy camper".
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Don't make any sudden stops







or drive thru RI









John


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Thanks Jeannie. That makes me feel better to know that someone else had the problem and it was solved. Now if you can tell me how to keep items on the shelves in the bathroom while we are going down the road I will be a "happy camper".
> 
> Thanks, Mike


To keep things in place in many cabinets and fridge, we use cabinet bars they go in during pack up and keep everything in place. Congrats on the monster TT.
[/quote]

Rubbermaid shelf liner helps keep some things from sliding around. But we still had a lot of stuff to straighten out. I will have to try the cupboard bars.


----------

